# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Testimonal Super Save....?

## asfenv

Dear  Para pecinta Koi's

ada yg udah pernah pake Product Super Save,.....?,..

tolong sharing dunk pengalamannya....?

sampurasun...

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

*Waiting mode ON*
Nyari SS di Bandung susah banget....nunggu harga dr Om Dodo aja deh.
Ada yang kemasan 5 kg ga?

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> OM Dodo,...bisa sale and Delivery gak,..?
> 
> jadi tiap bulan nbisa order neh,..gak perlu hunting lagi,..?
> 
> Harga itu udah termasuk delivery kan?...



ke om asfenv? hmmmm yuk lah

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bambangarya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> 5mm = size M..
> 
> tadi liat website hikari.. 5mm = M
> repot jg kalo ikan udah gede smua ya..
> sayang mrk ga ada size L..


emang merepotkan kl ikannya gede2...ntah kenapa mrk ga bikin yg L...mungkin jd terlalu keras krn yg m ini aja keras sekali...setara kerasnya dgn nozomi jumbo...
BTW saya dah pake SS lama...ke ikan sepertinya ga beda2 amat ma pakan impor....tp yg versi baru (marine yeast) sepertinya lbh bagus...krn ada bau khas yg ikan suka dan ke air lbh ok drpd SS yg lama (jernih tp air cepet kuning)...

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

ikan KC nya gading koi yang masih mungil sih ngga kena shirojinya malah suminya naik loh

----------


## luckytrader

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

lounching kpn om?dah banyak yg menanti ne..  ::

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setsuna

ikut daftar om candra

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

> Originally Posted by ridho83
> 
> Om Candra, bole tau racikannya apa aj nieee?
> Surabaya ada Agen ga? hehehe
> mau daftar nieee...
> 
> 
> racikannya pake 8 macam herbal dan satu macam probiotik....ga pake bahan kimia sama sekali...
> maaf om...surabaya sudah ada agen....


hehehe gpp om...
om itu lebih ke arah growth atau color?
ukuran pelet'nya S atau M om?
kapan om maen2 ke Sby?

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## endi1999e

halo om!

numpang nanya, kalo SS ada palsunya ga ya?
kmarin ane beli di daerah raden inten, bentuk peletnya koq sama kyk BP yg 5mm?

terimakasih om!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Om Chandra, di sby Pakan buatan Om di jual di mana ya? bisa dapet no telp atau pin BB nya?

----------

